# Enable touch screen for Lenovo X41 tablet



## jackanapes000 (May 25, 2008)

Windows XP Tablet Edition had to be removed from my Lenovo ThinkPad X41 tablet because the PC was issued for school, and the school-licensed software had to be removed. Now I'm running Windows XP Pro (a mistake on the school technical administrator's part?), and the touch screen no longer responds to the stylus.
I tried to contact the school technical administrator, calling to his attention that I'm no longer running Tablet Edition, which is probably necessary, but he has not responded. 
I've tried installing such drivers as 7jge15ww and 913z07us, and I've run the ThinkVantage System Update several times, to no avail. Is there a driver I'm overlooking? Is it at all possible to simply USE my tablet properly without having to go out and buy Windows XP Tablet Edition?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can get Recovery Discs from IBM is the built in Recovery partition and utility are not longer on the laptop from IBM/Lenovo by going here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-4M7HWZ

If the Recovery Partition is still intact and accessible you can return to Windows XP Tablet Edition by following these instructions: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4UFUYK

Looking at the downloads I don't see a driver for the Touch Screen: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-67100
When you ran the System Update utility you installed all the drivers and software/accessories updates?


----------

